# Garage Door Openers: Belt or Chain



## JPM (Nov 21, 2008)

I am getting ready to do some work on my garage doors.

I have 15+ year old Sears 1/2 HP chain garage door openers. The doors are in decent shape, the tracks stay greased. I may replace some rollers. The big challenge is the openers.

Questions:
1. Belt vs Chain, what is better?
2. Can I rewire whatever drive purchased to the mounted openers on the wall? OR should I replace them as well?
3. How hard to install seperate key pad (I have an old one that came with the house but do not know the code).
4. How do I determine an appropriate amount of slack on the chain? They look a little "loose" right now.

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

1. I prefer a belt, less vibration, less noise. 
2. Use the wire but replace the controls.
3. The new ones are wireless. Just two screws, no problems if you change the batt one a year.
4. The chain should be not touch the rail. Adjust it so it is 1/8" or so off the rail when at rest.


----------



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

second vote for belt for same reason. Also, you don't need to lube it like with chains.
It is normal for chain or belt to stretch over time.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Ditto on the belts.
One other thing though, there is absolutely no reason to grease the tracks. I don't know who started that years ago, but every other old door I replace has greasy tracks. All this does is attract dirt and make a mess. Buy steel rollers with ball bearing and once a year shoot a little white lithium grease on the ball bearings, that's it. Greasing the tracks is kind of like greasing the roads, it just doesn't make sense. 
If you want a nice belt drive, check out the liftmaster 3580, very quiet. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## ovahimba (Dec 25, 2007)

Most garage door openers around here are screw drive. Belts can break over time.


----------



## JPM (Nov 21, 2008)

THANKS for the info.

I have been looking into the openers and have a question ....

Am I correct in thinking that CHAMBERLAIN openers are made by the same company as LIFTMASTER?

They look similar and the ads describe things in a similar manner.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Same company JP.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

_""Most garage door openers around here are screw drive. Belts can break over time."" 
_
My experience is the opener breaks long before the belt goes... The belts the seem similar to the serpentine belt in your car. 

Rege


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

ovahimba said:


> Most garage door openers around here are screw drive. Belts can break over time.


Another vote for screw drives. IMHO, the only way to go.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

My vote is for a belt drive, mainly because they are quiet. I believe the better units have belts that are made of Kevlar so they are very strong. Maybe they all do now, I do not know.

Below is a snip from about.com on openers. http://garages.about.com/od/garagemaintenance/a/GarageDoorBuy.htm


----------



## hidden 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

*info*

What is the door size that a 1/3 hp can lift up to ,non-insulated?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

If the door is properly sprung, you should be able to lift it easily with one hand. That 1/3 hp could lift a 16 x 7 door, but I never hang the smaller openers. Everything I use is either 1/2 or 3/4 hp. Around here I can't tell you how many screw drives I have taken down that were still working because they are so noisy. Sure you can grease the screw and it quiets down for a little while, until it dumps a blob of grease on top of your car. I also like installing openers with internal limit controls over the flipper switches on the rails. Also, I have never seen a belt break on one. Not to say that it couldn't happen, but very unlikely. 
Mike Hawkins



hidden 1 said:


> What is the door size that a 1/3 hp can lift up to ,non-insulated?


----------



## hidden 1 (Feb 22, 2009)

*info*

-thanks
I already have one so i will try it out1/3 hp..I wont be opening it daily since it is detatched so it will not be used as often.I hope it will handle the 16' steel door ok (non insulated)...any info is appreciated.

I was going to install the torsion spring till i saw it could kill ya...lol


----------



## JDunsmore (Dec 9, 2010)

*Belt Drive*



brokenknee said:


> My vote is for a belt drive, mainly because they are quiet. I believe the better units have belts that are made of Kevlar so they are very strong. Maybe they all do now, I do not know.
> 
> Below is a snip from about.com on openers. http://garages.about.com/od/garagemaintenance/a/GarageDoorBuy.htm
> 
> View attachment 17562


I agree with the poster above - belt drives are the way to go.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

hidden 1 said:


> What is the door size that a 1/3 hp can lift up to ,non-insulated?


Any opener can open any door. The springs do all the work, the opener just guides the door. The lower HP openers have fewer options included.
The door should be checked before the opener is installed to make sure the springs are adjusted correctly and that they are the correct springs for the weight of the door.
Ron


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

JPM said:


> I am getting ready to do some work on my garage doors.
> 
> I have 15+ year old Sears 1/2 HP chain garage door openers. The doors are in decent shape, the tracks stay greased. I may replace some rollers. The big challenge is the openers.
> 
> ...


1. Personal choice, though belts are quieter
2. Install the controllers that came with the door
3. New openers usually come with a wireless keypad. If not, they can be purchased sepately.
4. The chain adjustment is specified in the instructions.
Greasing the track has no function. The newer plastic wheels have no lubrication needs as there are no bearings.
Ron
Ron


----------



## Know It ALL (Nov 13, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> Any opener can open any door. The springs do all the work, the opener just guides the door. The lower HP openers have fewer options included.
> The door should be checked before the opener is installed to make sure the springs are adjusted correctly and that they are the correct springs for the weight of the door.
> Ron


 Same here. My garage door installer told me in 1996 that if the springs are sized and set properly that a small opener will get the job done. My unit is still on the original belt, but I do see a stripped section about where the belt stops.


----------

